# Panama City Vacation help



## oldenred (Apr 28, 2014)

I am thinking about taking the family to Panama City in July. Never been so if anyone has helpful ideas that would be great. First question is what hotels are right on the beach preferably right next to one of the big public fishing piers? Next what other things are there to do? I have a daughter that is 6 and a son that is 2. I am not set in stone on Panama City so feel free to throw out some other ideas for Florida that is on the beach with lots of kid stuff and good fishing from piers. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Apr 28, 2014)

You will want the Calypso. Right next to the city pier and also pier park where you can eat/shop. I would take the kids to Gulf World. It is a marine animal park and they would enjoy it. There is also a water park down there that they might enjoy. 

As for the pier, that time of year it will be an early and late bite. Not he ideal time but you can definitely catch plenty of fish.


----------



## oldenred (Apr 28, 2014)

Dustin Pate said:


> You will want the Calypso. Right next to the city pier and also pier park where you can eat/shop. I would take the kids to Gulf World. It is a marine animal park and they would enjoy it. There is also a water park down there that they might enjoy.
> 
> As for the pier, that time of year it will be an early and late bite. Not he ideal time but you can definitely catch plenty of fish.



What would I be looking at catching and what are the ideal times to be there for good fishing?


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 28, 2014)

I get my tutorial from the people who work at that bait store near Capt. Andersons seafood restaurant , just a little north of there on other side of road on the 4 lane road, name escapes me. . Great bait store. I also like to hit the State Park near there, it has a big pass and numerous places to wet a line with a store , too, also a small beach with a inlet to snorkel on the safe(r) side of the jettys at the pass, fun for kids.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 28, 2014)

Half hitch is the name of the store


----------



## Dustin Pate (Apr 28, 2014)

oldenred said:


> What would I be looking at catching and what are the ideal times to be there for good fishing?



King Mackeral and Spanish will be the main targets.

Usually April-May/June are good then again late September/October. 

I personally love October on the pier. I am headed down in two weeks and things look to be setting up nice for that time frame as well.


----------



## oldenred (Apr 28, 2014)

I don't do much pier fishing, what kind of gear is needed for it? Getting the fish out of the water etc.


----------



## Bpruitt (Apr 28, 2014)

oldenred said:


> I don't do much pier fishing, what kind of gear is needed for it? Getting the fish out of the water etc.



If you hook a good one the regulars will help ya out,they have pier nets/rope gaffs usually.If it's just fishing you like and ain't into the whole pier thing I would just take my bass tackle and throw shrimp in the surf.


----------



## biggabuck (Apr 29, 2014)

Or you can go to the jetties and throw a top water badonka donk early or late depending on the tide and catch some really big red fish. Or a bubble with a straw rig and catch Spanish.


----------



## Geffellz18 (May 5, 2014)

Pcb may be your best bet for kids on the gulf now. They have really cleaned up the place a lot since I lived down that way. Destin's very nice too. As for hotels near the pier, just google earth it. There's too many to list. Most near the city pier(long one) are new construction and really nice. Down by the county pier, the resorts are older yet still nice for the most part. There's a third pier on St Andrews state park as well right off the pass if you plan to camp. 
Kid friendly attractions: 
Pier park(shopping area across from city pier) has a "miracle strip" fair type area with a few rides. Nothing like the old miracle strip amusemant park that was there years ago though.
Shipwreck island water park
Ripleys believe it or not museum
Wonderworks
Gulf World marine park
Tons of goofy golf
Several old timey arcades
Dolphin boat tours
Shell island tour
My childhood favorite: Going to the docks and seeing the charter boats come in and checking out their catch!!!


----------



## PopPop (May 6, 2014)

We prefer Gulf Shores and the Gulf Shores State Park Pier is incredible. Check out www.gulfshorespierfishing.com, a very helpful bunch there.
I have seen a bunch of big fish come over that rail and the locals are very helpful.


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 9, 2014)

Don't forget the gator in St Andrews state park!


----------



## Geffellz18 (May 9, 2014)

Oh, and depending on the way you go down, there's Florida caverns State park about an hour north-northeast in Marianna. Not far off hwy 231. Pretty cool place if you like caverns. Good stop on the way in or on trip back if you travel in that way.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (May 10, 2014)

westcobbdog said:


> I get my tutorial from the people who work at that bait store near Capt. Andersons seafood restaurant , just a little north of there on other side of road on the 4 lane road, name escapes me. . Great bait store. I also like to hit the State Park near there, it has a big pass and numerous places to wet a line with a store , too, also a small beach with a inlet to snorkel on the safe(r) side of the jettys at the pass, fun for kids.



Half Hitch on Thomas Drive.  July will have alot of "walk on" charters, looking for a person or two.  If you are there during the 11 day federal snapper season it could be well worth your while to find a split charter.  Gag grouper will (or at least should) be in season too.  In july it is not unheard of to have a big tarpon or two caught off the public fishing piers.  As has been stated by others, the Jetties is always a decent place for a land locked angler to fish, the kids can snorkel inside the jetties and there are alot of "tropical" fish there, tangs, anglefish, blennies, etc......There is also a decent party boat fleet too.....if you want b-liners, grunts, porgies, etc...with the occassional snapper or grouper thrown in.  It is not hard to find people who will invite you onto their boat, if you let it be known you will help with the fuel. Post your dates in the sticky at the top about fishing partners.  On the west end there is Philips Inlet/Lake Powell, there are alot of trout, reds, flounder, etc...there and it is wade fishable.  You can also rent a kayak and take it there for good fishing.  The inlet was open last week and the fishing was outstanding in the Lake.  In years past I have caught cobia in the lake also.   I have had a place down there for years, and my family has had one since the 70s at Pinacle Port on the west end, it has access to both great surf fishing and fishing in Lake Powell.....you might want to give it a look for a place to stay.


----------

